# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  كيف تتعامل ..... مع العقبات..؟

## النسر2

*
 عندما تواجه عقبة... أو تصادف عائقاً ... أو مكابدة .... مشقة ... صعاب  ...... في الطريق تكون بحاجة ...إلى التوقف والتفكير في ثلاث طرق  للاستدارة:
 1- حولها ....
 2- أو من فوقها ....
 3-أو من خلالها . .....
   فكر في استراتييجيات مختلفة..... للتعامل مع كل عقبة . ... هناك عدد غير  محدود من الطرق التي يمكن أن تحقق النجاح ولكنك لن تعثر على أي من تلك  الطرق خارطة طريق  .... إلا....... إلا إلا.. 
 1/ إلا إذا قضيت بعض الوقت في البحث عنها ...
 2/ اجعل تفكيرك دائماً إيجابي ....  موجهاً نحو الحلول.... الممكنة.
 3/صر وثابر واعزم إلى أن تعثر على طريقة تعبر وتتجاوز  بها الصعاب وصولا إلى  تحقق النجاح...... والأهداف المنشودة..... والأحلام.

*

----------

